# Which makeup pic makes me look older and how old do you think I am?



## Suzie Que (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi to all at MUtalk forum.

I am new here, but I would really appreciate some thoughts. I am about to get divorced and I would like to know what I could do to get back into the dating scene. It's difficult as it's been a while.

Please look at my photos and let me know how old you think I look and which make-up is flattering?

Thanks,

Suzie


----------



## Tyari (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Suzie! Welcome to Makeup Talk!

As far as guessing your age, no offense to you but I'm gonna stay away from that question. That's just a touchy topic. I think you look amazing and your makeup looks great as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 23, 2012)

I think you look fabulous. I do have a few suggestions... Pulling your hair back like that give the impression you are older. Wearing glasses low on your face also gives you a librarian look. Contact lenses would show off your pretty eyes. My guess is 36.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 23, 2012)

I think you look the youngest in the last pic. Maybe not the "Best", as you don't appear to have on full makeup, but you definitely look younger there.

A dark lip always , to me, makes the wearer look older. It may just be that , that your lipstick is darker in the other pics.

And I fully understand the glasses. Some days the eyes just won't tolerate contacts, and nothing would make  one look older than lines from squinting all the time when you can't see !


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 24, 2012)

The second and third picture especially appeal to me. I would push those glasses back up on your nose. I associate glasses on the end of the nose with our older ladies and you just don't fit that. I would also let your hair down or if you are going to do an up-do make it more fluffy. The headbands aren't doing you justice. You are a truly beautiful woman and should make the most of all of your possibilities. I don't think you will have a problem in the dating scene. You are very lovely and look feminine.


----------



## Amarah (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Suzie!

First thing i will say is that you are so pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think losing that heaband and wearing your hair down will look amazing on you. I agree with all of the replies so far, your glasses are too low which makes you look a little older.

As for makeup, a smoky eye always makes the person look young and sultry. Wether its a soft smokey look for the day using browns, pinks and purples or a heavier smokey eye for the night maybe using chocolate browns, bordeux, silver and blacks and gloss or light shade of lipstick....It will look beautiful on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Aug 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The second and third picture especially appeal to me. I would push those glasses back up on your nose. I associate glasses on the end of the nose with our older ladies and you just don't fit that. I would also let your hair down or if you are going to do an up-do make it more fluffy. The headbands aren't doing you justice. You are a truly beautiful woman and should make the most of all of your possibilities. I don't think you will have a problem in the dating scene. You are very lovely and look feminine.


Completely agree, and my guess for age is late 20s to early 30s.


----------



## Suzie Que (Aug 26, 2012)

Gosh thanks for all your constructive opinions they are just what I needed. I have lost so much hair so I have to cover up. I'm going to get some hair extensions this weekend, I'm hoping they will make me feel more feminine. Re the glasses... Good point! A bit granny lol! They are a habit hard to break. I have contact lenses, I'll give them a shot with my new look. Also thanks for the really nice words. I wasn't expecting them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 26, 2012)

You never said how old you are??


----------



## Suzie Que (Aug 26, 2012)

I would love to say 'hey I'm really 50' but I'm not... very boring I'm 35.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 26, 2012)

So I was close but you really don't want to look your age.  Everyone wants to look younger. 

I would also consider filling in your eyebrows a bit.  Thinner eyebrows also make women look older as well.


----------



## Suzie Que (Aug 26, 2012)

Re eye brows.. I've just let them grow out lol!! Perhaps some rogain and fake furry ones, a 'bush' brow! Yickeess! That's a great point divadoll regarding thin eyebrows that make a women look older. I've never drawn them in as I think that looks a tad macabre


----------



## Amarah (Aug 26, 2012)

You can lightly fill your eyebrows in with a darker eyeshadow. Drawing them on with a pencil makes them look too harsh.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 27, 2012)

Oooh.  I meant filling and darkening a little so it frames your face better and provide a focal point for people when they see you. You want them to look at your eyes.  Too thin brow makes people focus on your too thin brows. 

 You can use a pencil but in short strokes to mimic hair and not a cartoon eyebrow.  There are lots of tutorials on youtube on how to fill in eyebrows.  A fuller brow implies youth while a thin brow is ages.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Suzie Que* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Re eye brows.. I've just let them grow out lol!! Perhaps some rogain and fake furry ones, a 'bush' brow! Yickeess! That's a great point divadoll regarding thin eyebrows that make a women look older. I've never drawn them in as I think that looks a tad macabre


As I stated in another thread, I have like 10 eyebrow hairs to work with. Trust me I know how that is. I use a light powder to enhance without getting the sharpie brow look. Do you have a medical reason for hair loss or did your hair thin after childbirth? Mine did after childbirth and I miss my old hair.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm Asian.  I didn't have too many brow hairs in the right spot to begin with. When I plucked to get the right shape, I don't have too many left. I use a good brow pencil. Sometimes I use brow powder.  Most women do this, you just can't tell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## truth teller (Sep 30, 2012)

I like the first picture because the lipstick is soft therefore making you look younger. 

If you want to look young keep your hair shiny, whiten your teeth, smile a lot, and wear makeup but keep it light. You look fabulous already!


----------

